# Duyuru > Gündem >  Ağca'ya göre Öatlı "nerenin adamı"?

## bozok

*AğCA, ABDULLAH üATLI İüİN “NERENİN ADAMI” DEDİ?*



*19.01.2010* 

ünce basit resme bakalım…

- *Mehmet Ali Ağca* cezaevinden kaçırıldıktan sonra *Abdullah üatlı*’nın kaçak evinde kaldı. üatlı polisten kaçıyordu çünkü 7 TİP’li genci katletmek suçundan aranıyordu. Bunları eşi Meral üatlı söyledi.

- Ağca, *üatlı’dan çok korkardı.* Bunu da Papa’ya suikast soruşturmasını yürüten Savcı Marini anlatmıştı. 

- Ağca hapishaneden çıktı, beş yıldızlı bir odaya taşındı. *İlk ziyaretçileri* Hasan Pala ve Mehmet Kurşun oldu. Bu iki isim Ağca’yı cezaevinden kaçırdıkları iddiasıyla yargılanmıştı.

Her ikisi de ülkücüydü.

- üatlı, MHP’liydi, ülkücüydü. Ağca ve arkadaşları Kurşun ile Pala da ülkücüydü. İlk ziyaretçilerin iki ülkücü olması şaşırtıcı olmamalı. FBI’nın kapısında şöyle yazdığı söylenir: “En güvenilir ortaklık suç ortaklığıdır.”

Zincir oldukça basit görünüyor değil mi?

****
Milliyet’ten Güneri Civaoğlu, *“Ağca ile hapishanede görüştüm”* başlıklı bugünkü yazısında, 1997’de Ağca’yla yaptığı söyleşiyi şöyle anlatıyor:

“Ağca’ya üatlı’yı da sormuştum. Ondan saygıyla söz etti….Kendisinin ve üatlı’nın yabancı istihbarat servisleriyle ilişkisini de ima etti. *CIA değil, “Stand behind” diye bir örgüt.* Artık serbest… Bakalım daha neler anlatacak?”

Civaoğlu, “stand behind” ismini ilk defa duymuş gibi görünüyor.

“Stand behind” adını biz de ilk defa duyduk. *Konu edilen isim “stay behind” olmasın?*

1949’da NATO kuruldu. Emperyal ülkelerin *anti-komünist gizli orduları* “Stay behind” (*) adı altında toplandı. Koordinasyon görevi ise NATO bünyesindeki Müttefik Gizli Komite adındaki yapıya bırakıldı.

İlişkiler zinciri basit demiştik. Bize göre zincirin son halkasını görmek de basit.

*üzel not:* Mehmet Ali Ağca’nın (uzun yıllardır) *akli dengesinin* yerinde olmadığı gözleniyor. Gelin görün ki yukarıdaki resim bize oldukça akılcı geldi.

*** _Stay behind adı bir koddur. Bazı yerlerde “Stand behind” adlandırmasına da rastlanıyor._


*Odatv.com*

----------

